# atropellado



## jcr.meta

Olá, pessoal, hoje trago uma perguntinha *de uso* do portugués do *Brasil*.

_Pobre, es tan *atropellado*, se lleva todo por delante, heredó de mí esa torpeza_.

Essa mulher está falando com seu marido (preciso de português familiar), qual adjetivo vocês escolheriam no Brasil? _Estabanado_, talvez?

Muito obrigada, gentem


----------



## englishmania

Não percebo bem o sentido da frase...  desastrado/ desajeitado/ distraído/estouvado?

Sou portuguesa, não brasileira.



gentem


----------



## Mangato

Eu acho que _atrapalhado_, tem um significado muito aproximado. Desajeitado e desastrado também têm essa significação.


----------



## Fer BA

Gosto de _precipitado.._

Adjetivo. 
1.Diz-se de indivíduo que não reflete sobre aquilo que faz, ou sobre suas conseqüências; imprudente.
2.Feito com pressa, ou de modo impulsivo ou irrefletido; apressado, arrebatado.
Substantivo masculino. 
3.Indivíduo precipitado


----------



## okporip

Também poderia ser _afobado._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu fico com "estabanado".


----------



## vemcaluisa

Fer BA said:


> Gosto de _precipitado.._
> 
> Adjetivo.
> 1.Diz-se de indivíduo que não reflete sobre aquilo que faz, ou sobre suas conseqüências; imprudente.
> 2.Feito com pressa, ou de modo impulsivo ou irrefletido; apressado, arrebatado.
> Substantivo masculino.
> 3.Indivíduo precipitado


 
'Precipitado' se usa pra outro sentido... mais para quem não mede consequências, age "antes".

Eu usaria 'atrapalhado' ou 'desastrado'.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Estou com o Who. Mais ainda depois de ler a tradução de *estabanado*.

Abraços.


----------



## vf2000

Outro voto para "estabanado". Só não sei como traduzir a "torpeza".
AXÉ


----------



## Fer BA

Eu acho que _torpe_ é _desajeitado, desastrado_ (_clumsy_, para usar mais uma lingua). Um _atropellado_ age com _torpeza_, por conta de agir sem olhar, sem escutar, sem achar....uma pessoa pode ser _torpe _e não ser _atropellado_. Um _atropellado_ faz as coisas num _rush_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

torpeza = "falta de jeito"


----------



## Carfer

'_Atabalhoado' ?_


----------



## jcr.meta

Obrigada a todos pelas suas contribuições, _estabanado _acabou sendo uma boa opção, fico com ela, ainda que _desajeitado _e _atrapalhado _também sirvam, pois tenho ouvido bastante no âmbito familiar.

Abraço a todos


----------



## englishmania

Eu continuo a achar o adjectivo _atropellado_ estranho. Parece que um carro lhe passou por cima


----------



## Fer BA

englishmania said:


> Eu continuo a achar o adjectivo _atropellado_ estranho. Parece que um carro lhe passou por cima


 
 se o castelhano tivesse o particípio presente como outras linguas tem, seria _atropellante_...mas não temos....


----------



## jcr.meta

englishmania said:


> Eu continuo a achar o adjectivo _atropellado_ estranho. Parece que um carro lhe passou por cima



Haha  Entendo o que você percebe, mas na variedade do Rio da Prata é muito usado (nas outras não sei).


----------



## Mangato

englishmania said:


> Eu continuo a achar o adjectivo _atropellado_ estranho. Parece que um carro lhe passou por cima


 
Cá se usa muito _hablar atropellado._ No sentido de falar apresado, de jeito nervoso, omitindo sílabas 

*atropellar*
*7. *tr. Hacer algo precipitadamente y sin el cuidado necesario.

*9. *prnl. Apresurarse demasiado en las obras o palabras.


----------

